# Raid Bug Killer bottle sprayer



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Just thought I'd let you guys know of a really cool find I had. For around $8 you can get a bottle of Raid Bug Killer that has an automatic battery powered sprayer top attached to it. The top piece can come off of the bug killer bottle and you can use a piece of refridgerator water line to run the top piece into a bucket of water. The other great thing is the battery pack portion EASILY comes out and is attached to the rest of the unit with only a red and black wire. The other great thing is the trigger button is attached to the battery pack! So you can take that unit, snip the red and black wires to make them longer, and you have a remote triggered sprayer for soaking the TOTs. This sprayer will shoot a stream quite a distance away when held just straight out. When I get home I'll take some pictures of the top. I only had the bottle picture on my phone but couldn't wait to tell you guys about it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm thinking it would be wise to do a thorough cleaning of the sprayer before using it to hose ToTs in the event any of the product has come in contact with the sprayer during shipping or handling.

Here are the warnings from the label:

KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN. Hazards to Humans & Domestic Animals Contact with product may result in transient tingling and reddening of the skin. Avoid contact with skin or clothing. Wash thoroughly with soap and water after handling and before eating, drinking, chewing gum, or using tobacco. Environmental Hazards: This product is extremely toxic to fish and aquatic invertebrates. To protect the environment, do not allow pesticide to enter or run off into storm drains, drainage ditches, gutters or surface waters. Applying this product in calm weather when rain is not predicted for the next 24 hours will help to ensure that wind or rain does not blow or wash pesticide off the treatment area. This product is highly toxic to bees exposed to direct treatment or residues on blooming crops or weeds. Do not apply this product or allow it to drift to blooming crops or weeds if bees are visiting the treatment area. Physical or Chemical Hazards: Do not apply this product in or on electrical equipment due to possibility of shock hazard.

Active Ingredients 
Deltamethrin - 0.03 % , Other Ingredients - 99.97 %


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

yes I ran it through an entire cleaning beforehand. A big bucket of hot water and dish soap. Should be fine to use.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

As clean as you think you've got it, all it will take will be one complaint or injury before you are faced with a lawsuit (or worse). If you really want to wet the TOTs, get a clean Hudson sprayer and use that. They're inexpensive and don't eat batteries, and you have much better control on pressure and distance with the spray, not to mention the lack of potential poisons involved.
If you really think your sprayer is clean, squirt yourself in the eyes and mouth with it, and maybe a bit going up your nose. If you won't do it then you already recognize the potential dangers to others. If you do do it, and you get irritation or health problems then you'll know that it's not safe to use on others either.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

I really really doubt that anyone would EVER get hurt if I use this. It has been cleaned, it is going to be triggered by someone and not on its own. It will be set to only spray lower body area only. I got more of the bug spray on me removing the empty bottle than anyone would ever get on them with me spraying them with clean water four months after bug spray was ever in the unit. Is this the enviroment that our sue happy society has caused? Its so unfortunate that everyone has to worry so much.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't see why cycling it through a bottle of water wouldn't dilute whatever residue to being negligible. Seems like a cool prop idea. Besides, unless initially activate while in the poison, the contamination should be limited to the hose. Would just soak that bit first. Cheers.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't think it's to do with a sue happy culture at all, while I agree there are a lot of frivolous lawsuits, quite a lot do have merit and unless you are the plaintiff or defendant, you will only have part of a story. Just what the media sees fit to deliver in 30 seconds. 

Fontgeek & RoxyBlue were just pointing out potential problems and something to remember is that children are more suspectible to certain things. Plus you never know what allergies a person has. Just a whiff of bleach can send me into a blinding headache. I work with a lot of chemicals and safety stuff since I'm connected to OSHA, and soap and water can leave a lot behind. I agree with Fontgeek, test it out on yourself. I wouldn't be comfortable with you spraying my child. It just seems careless to me when they are a ton of safer alternatives.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

May I suggest an alternative? Since you are already ready to chop it apart and rewire, why not go with one of the Nerf automatic battery powered squirt guns? This bad boys are battery powered, clip fed and wholly intended to be squirt guns.

I've seen them sell for about $10 at Target. Plus, there is a massive online Nerf community dedicated to modding the guns & I bet they have already tricked the squirt guns too.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes that is a good alternative if its hackable.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Based upon what I've seen with them hacking the dart guns, it's inconceivable they haven't modded, with full tutorials, the squirt guns.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I think the factory would have thought of the possible "nose kid in the store" situation.To avoid a suit against them, you would have to prim the pump unit before any poison would have come in contact with it. Was there a pull tab in the battier unit?


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

but the water gun idea should work also. ;-)


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

It didn't have a pull tab, which was surprising. I have a motorized super soaker on order and it's supposed to arrive today from amazon. Once I start tearing it apart I'll post some pictures of it if it turns out to be hackable to be remotely fired. Better safe than sorry I guess!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope we didn't make you feel put upon, Sam. We're just trying to help keep a fellow haunter from getting into trouble because of a perceived safety issue with a prop


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

No worries! Always better to err on the side of safety. I just hope the super soaker was as easy to hack as this was. We will see tonite!


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

So I got the super soaker in the mail and it isn't quite as easy to work on as the bug sprayer unit was.










The two sides were held together by a few screws and were easy to take apart. Here are some pictures of what was inside the gun.



















The problem with it is they glued and fused all the parts together on the inside so no wires are available to cut into to make it remotely fireable. What I had to do was pry open the little area just below where the batteries go. Inside there, there is a small button and two wires.










If I just unsolder the button I can extend the wires to however far away I want it to be triggered from. Easy enough! So there you go. An $8 remote triggered water gun that is safe to use! ha!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yay, Sam!


----------

